# Hatching Pekin Duck Eggs from Incubator



## paisleyfarm

Hi - I hope that someone can help me with this question.

I am hatching Pekin Duck eggs in my incubator. Two of the eggs have holes about the size of a dime or bigger from the ducklings working on getting out.
However, Duckling #1 has been hatching since August 6 at 6:30 pm and Duckling #2 since August 7 at 12 noon. It is now August 8 at 3 am.

How long does it take for a Pekin Duck to hatch in an incubator? How do I know to let them go or help them? I have called around to vets, etc and I have been told many different things...some say 24 hours and others say 3 to 4 days.

If anyone could shed some light on how long I should expect them to take to get out of the shell, I would really appreciate it.

They are still chirping up a storm and pecking at the eggs but not rolling around much.

Thank you!


----------



## mjs500doo

You need to take a peek into the shell. If the duckling is dry it is likely stuck inside. The yolk from hatching absorbs within 48-72 hours. I would assist now.


----------



## brihunkwilles

paisleyfarm said:


> Hi - I hope that someone can help me with this question.
> 
> I am hatching Pekin Duck eggs in my incubator. Two of the eggs have holes about the size of a dime or bigger from the ducklings working on getting out.
> However, Duckling #1 has been hatching since August 6 at 6:30 pm and Duckling #2 since August 7 at 12 noon. It is now August 8 at 3 am.
> 
> How long does it take for a Pekin Duck to hatch in an incubator? How do I know to let them go or help them? I have called around to vets, etc and I have been told many different things...some say 24 hours and others say 3 to 4 days.
> 
> If anyone could shed some light on how long I should expect them to take to get out of the shell, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> They are still chirping up a storm and pecking at the eggs but not rolling around much.
> 
> Thank you!


I think its quiet late till now the chicks would have come out, but I would suggest you rather than doing any thing try to wait for 1-2 days more since I do have a poultry house in my home and I have observed that some chicks do require 2-3 days to come out,, keep patients !!


----------



## ksalvagno

Any updates on if your ducklings hatched ok or not?


----------

